# Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-27 noch zu bekommen?



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

Ja, wie im Titel schon geschrieben, würde mich mal interessieren ob Corsair noch welche von den Riegeln verkauft.
Auf eurer Seite über den Arbeitsspeicher wird er noch mit Preis von 109,99$ geführt(wobei der Preis wohl auch kaum noch aktuell sein kann, da etwas sehr niedrig):

DominatorÂ® GT â€” 1.5V 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit with DHX Pro Connector and AirFlow II Fan (CMT8GX3M2B2133C9)

 Aber im corsair-shop ist er nicht mehr gelistet, auch sonst finde ich keinen Händler in der EU mehr der diesen Arbeitsspeicher verkauft.  

Falls es den aksi nicht mehr, offiziell, gibt würde mich interessieren ob Corsair noch irgendwo, rein "zufällig" in einer finsteren, vergessenen, Kiste, irgendwo in einer Ecke, ein Exemplar von diesem Speicher rumliegen hat die man los werden wollen würde. 
Wollte jetzt endlich mal, so kurz vor TW3 und nach erscheinen von GTA5 auf 16GB RAM upgraden, dumm natürlich nur das es bei keinem Händler mehr den RAM gibt und beim aktuellen Sortiment von Corsair gibt es keinen RAM der optisch so perfekt zum Rest meines PCs passt wie eben jener angefragte Dominator GT RAM... und ich würde mir nur ungern die stimmige schwarz-rote Optik des PCs durch nicht farblich und designmäßig passende Ramkühler kaputt machen wollen.

Ein echtes Dilema...
Also, falls Corsair mir weiterhelfen könnte, naja, wäre das göttlich... 

Beste Grüße
Nightslaver


----------



## Bluebeard (30. April 2015)

Hi Nightslaver,

Sorry für die lange Wartezeit auf eine Antwort. Schaut leider nicht gut aus. Die Modellnummer lässt sich nicht mehr über uns auftreiben.  Es gibt einfach 0 Bestand. Sorry.

Grüße


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2015)

Hi Bluebeard,
schade dann bleibt wohl nur die Suche nach was gebrauchten, oder ich werde mit meine 12GB ungleich bestückten Dominator GTs leben müssen...
Wobei ich euch an der Stelle auch mal für den RAM loben muss.^^
Obwohl die Bänke mit 2,4,4,2 GB im Quadchannel, also zusammen 12 GB, belegt sind und die 2GB Module eigentlich für 1.65V bei 2133MHz 9-9-9-24 spezifiziert sind, läuft es nach den Werten der 4GB Module zusammen seit 2 Jahren bei 9-11-10-27, 2034MHz, und 1.5V stabil.
Wirklich guter Arbeitsspeicher, da obwohl rund 2 Jahre älter, als die 4GB Module, laufen die 2GB Module klasse und das mit 0.15V weniger Spannung und leicht höher gesetzten Timings, als angegeben.  

Wie dem auch sei, ich danke dir für deine Antwort 

P.S.: Mit der neuen H100 scheine ich auch mehr Glück zu haben als mit den 4 H60 zuvor.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback und für dein Lob. Freut mich sehr, dass du keine Probleme mit dem Speicher hast, auch wenn du diese gemischten und außerhalb der eigentlichen Spezifikationen betreibst. Schön, dass es nun auch mit dem Hydro Kühler klappt.  Irgendwann muss die Pechsträhne ja auch mal reißen. 

Viele Grüße


----------

